
Telescope Building with John Dobson:Step-By-step Dobsonian Telescope Build(2014) - DrScump
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snz7JJlSZvw&t=1
======
DrScump
Legendary amateur astonomer John Dobson[0] (1915-2014) founded San Francisco
Sidewalk Astronomers and developed the portable, low-cost Newtonian reflector
telescope design that bears his name.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Dobson_(amateur_astronome...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Dobson_\(amateur_astronomer\))

